# Governor adjustment on Tecumseh 8HP



## antny (Nov 2, 2018)

I heard different opinions on how to adjust the governing “arm” on a Tecumseh. I know how to adjust the adjusting screw but the “arm” that attaches to the governor is where I have a question. 

One version is to move the arm all the way out before tightening. The other version is not fully out, but at a slight angle (fully out may cause it to rev too high). My thinking is it should be all the way out, then adjust the adjustment screw for final tuning. Any thoughts?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

watch from 6.00 min on


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

antny said:


> I heard different opinions on how to adjust the governing “arm” on a Tecumseh. I know how to adjust the adjusting screw but the “arm” that attaches to the governor is where I have a question.
> 
> One version is to move the arm all the way out before tightening. The other version is not fully out, but at a slight angle (fully out may cause it to rev too high). My thinking is it should be all the way out, then adjust the adjustment screw for final tuning. Any thoughts?


If memory serves I think when I set it at fully out it did rev to high.


----------



## antny (Nov 2, 2018)

*Which video is correct???*

Interesting, because that is one of the videos I watched (version 1). The other video I watched was:





 (about 2:00 minute mark) 

I think both guys know their stuff when it comes to these engines. However, they have a difference of opinion on this topic. 
I don't want it revving too high to cause damage, but I want it adjusted right. Which one is right???


----------



## antny (Nov 2, 2018)

Which guy is right???
Video 1 watch from 2:00 mark. Video 2 watch from 6:15 mark.

Video 1:





Video 2:


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

They both are 1 is doing it with the throttle on max 

The other is with on off
the one I sent you is easier if its your 1st time imo


----------



## antny (Nov 2, 2018)

Ahh, that's the difference. I didn't catch that. Thank you 1132le!


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

get a digital tach, it will atleast show what ur rpms are under noload and load conditions.


----------



## antny (Nov 2, 2018)

Yes, I need that. Thank you. 
What should I set the RPMs at during full throttle?


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

3600 or just a tad less.


----------



## antny (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Consolidated the duplicate threads.

.


----------

